# XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: Ungeschlossenes Token



## Imba-Mage (31. März 2008)

Grüße!

Wenn ich auf www.wow-europe.com/de gehe kommt nur eine Gelbe seite, wo steht:

XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: Ungeschlossenes Token
Adresse: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml
Zeile Nr. 326, Spalte 9:								<!--
----------------------------------------------------------------^

Ich habe gerade meinen Pc neu aufsetzen lassen und seit dem ist das so!
Ist das euch bei euch oder liegt das an meinen Internet-Browser? (Mozilla)
Oder haben die von Blizzard auf ihrer Seite nen fehler?

"Normalerweise muss noch nach  <!------------------   ein >  kommen und nicht ein ^ oder?

Bitte um Hilfe, danke!


----------



## x3n0n (31. März 2008)

Dieser Fehler ist wohl eher Serverseitig, warte mal ab.
Wenn sich allerdings nichts ändert, sag bescheid.


----------

